# cherry shrimp with triop?



## slash3 (Aug 21, 2011)

forgot to say, i use coral sand to keep the ph around 7.5 as thats how triops like it


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Man those things give me the hebee jeebies for some reason. Anyway not sure if you could or not.


----------



## elbandito78 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm with you GDP. Lol. When I was younger I wanted to get some but never did. I looked them up the other day and saw a video. Thought they were pretty cool bc they were so prehistoric looking, but they gave me the creeps.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

triops will eat anything they can find. most likely your cherry shrimp will also be on that list. Do you have any idea about the rest of the parameters like ammonia in the water? I wouldn't mix them as it sounds like disaster honestly and the cherries will most likely just become food.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Most likely eaten, especially if they are sick. When I had Triops, I used to feed them Ghost Shrimp.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

I kept triops with cherry shrimp for some time (months) without any problems, but the triops had plenty to eat. They're highly opportunistic, if they come on an easy kill like a sick or injured shrimp they'd happily do it, but they don't actively hunt if they have another, easier food source. 5-6 weeks is getting on in age though, you're only going to have it for another few weeks.


----------



## slash3 (Aug 21, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks for the replies. I dont have a water testing kit atm, so not sure about the exact levels, but triops are especially sensitive to ammonia and nitrates, so i would say these levels are very low. after checking the triops forum, many people keep triops and shrimp together with no problems. I was really wondering if they'll be ok with no heater or filter? or are they essential for keeping shrimp?


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

My Cherries are unheated, but my room is somewhat warm. I know some folks have RCS in bowls w/o filters and the shrimp are fine.


----------



## slash3 (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks Coursair, these will be my first shrimp, so im expecting i will probably lose 1 or more of them, but everyones got to start somewhere right?! i will buy a heater in the next week or 2 as the weather will be cooling down soon, and i will probably get a filter too. so my current set-up (or lack of!) will only be temporary.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd worry about the filter before the heater. Cherry shrimp are perfectly happy in colder weather, though they don't reproduce as much at low temperatures. Having contaminated water is a much bigger problem.

The downside of adding shrimp to the tank is that it makes collecting and hatching the next generation of triops difficult. That's only a problem if you don't have some eggs held in reserve already, of course. I never tried gravel vacuuming to collect my triops eggs either, though I suspect it would have worked well. I always drained the tank, cleaned everything, and collected the eggs from the sand. 

The great thing about triops is that I've got several hundred eggs in a ziploc baggie that will remain viable until after I die. I can always start keeping them again if I choose.


----------



## slash3 (Aug 21, 2011)

ive just ordered a filter and a heater (for winter as the tank is near a window), i do have some eggs left, but i have heard of spontaneous hatchings after the adult has been removed from the tank. my shrimp should be here wed/thurs, im really excited! only ordered 5 as a first attempt so fingers crossed


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, you do get the occasional larvae from time to time. My problem was always getting the larvae enough food in a well filtered tank for them to reach a size where they could graze. In an established planted tank that wouldn't really be a problem though, I should think. You can also leave the eggs submerged for years before harvesting them without any trouble. They're pretty amazing animals...


----------



## slash3 (Aug 21, 2011)

i agree  im currently hatching some fairy shrimp as well, some of which will be transferred to the tank. ive got a piece of dry wood i want to put in the tank, would i be able to sterilise it in my babys bottle steam steriliser? (shes 3 now so i dont use it anymore btw).


----------



## slash3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yay!!! my first fairy shrimp hathling! about 18 hours after adding the eggs!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I just did a Google image search....AAAGGGHHHH!!!!

That's that thing from the Aliens movies that sucks to your face!!!!


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

I've never had luck with fairy shrimp for some reason. Hope things go well for you!  

Lol DogFish. They look like horseshoe crabs, or trilobites, or something. They're quite cute in person, and they're incredibly active animals. In a planted tank they'll happily nibble tender plants and/or uproot things without strong anchoring.


----------



## slash3 (Aug 21, 2011)

just found a baby albino cancriformis in a bowl i was drying out due to no hatchings! the bottom is covered in green algae so never thought anything was gonna hatch now (2 weeks after adding the eggs) but saw movement out of the corner of my eye, and low and behold there it was! think there may be 2 actually. and my shrimp have arrived!!!! hooray! got them in a temporary container at the min, as need to get a new testing kit! and not sure of the nitrate levels in the tank.


----------

